# Argon versus CO2



## Dufresne11 (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi All,

I have been thinking about picking up an argon canister to sparge carboys, top off et cetera. The guy at my LWS suggested that a CO2 canister set up would work just as well provided I was willing to top off my carboys monthly. 
The cost is about 200.00 for an argon set up and around 140.00 for the CO2 set up. I could also get the CO2 refilled much cheaper and easier (on my way home from work) than the argon. 

So what do you think? Is CO2 a viable alternative?


----------



## Wade E (Oct 19, 2011)

I dont know much about the argon but I know plenty about C02 as I have that set up myself. The best part of this is you can force carb beer or wine meaning you can make some sparkling wine. I have 4 kegs in my fridge at all times. 3 are beers and one is wine.


----------



## Dufresne11 (Oct 19, 2011)

Good enough for me Wade. Anyone with almost 13000 posts should be taken seriously!


----------



## Wade E (Oct 19, 2011)

I have another 16,500 posts on FVW's forum! LOL There is nothing better then sparkling Raspberry wine.


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 19, 2011)

I use argon for topping up but I also have c02. I also have wine on tap and it is awesome. I put Island Mist in Coney kegs for sparkling wine.


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 19, 2011)

Argon is heavy enough to make it seriously worth consideration even though it maybe more expensive to purchase, it will fall and blanket a carboy (thus protecting it from oxidation). If you plan on doing any of the other things mentioned above then CO2 is probably a better choice. If your just looking at its specific gravity then Argon is better for short term protection of wine.


----------



## BobF (Oct 20, 2011)

To add my own twist to what Mike said, I think co2 is fine for smaller volume top-ups. If you're planning to use gas instead of wine -large volumes- then I would go with argon.

My overall recommendation is to use wine for topping up as much as possible.

Sparging containers and bottles is different because the time is so short. I never bothered until I had co2 handy anyway so now I sparge them just because I can and it doesn't hurt to do it.


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 20, 2011)

Absolutely!



BobF said:


> My overall recommendation is to use wine for topping up as much as possible.


----------



## chashoagie (Aug 13, 2013)

ibglowin said:


> Argon is heavier than CO2 by enough to make it seriously worth consideration even though it maybe more expensive to purchase, it will fall and blanket a carboy (thus protecting it from oxidation) better than CO2. If you plan on doing any of the other things mentioned above then CO2 is probably a better choice. If your just looking at its specific gravity then Argon is better for short term protection of wine.


CO2 is actually heavier than argon (44 vs 40 amu or grams/mole). I am looking for a good source of top-off gas and was considering using a CO2 tire bike tire inflator (much cheaper than an argon kit). Anyone else use this?


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 13, 2013)

I must have been thinking about Nitrogen when I wrote that. My bad. CO2 has a density of 1.97g/L at STP and Ar has a density of 1.78 g/L.

But, you/we are trying to get RID of CO2 in your wine, and CO2 gas WILL dissolve back into a liquid so it begs the question, Why would you add a gas you are trying so hard to get rid of back into your wine?


----------



## tingo (Aug 13, 2013)

So are you able to just put a finished wine in a corney keg, tap it to co2, and it will pour out saturated with co2? Bc i have all that equipment but make sparkling wine the hard way.


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 13, 2013)

Yes, see this article from Winemaker Mag.

http://www.winemakermag.com/stories/techniques/article/indices/10-bottling/416-kegging-wine-techniques


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 13, 2013)

First time I brought Argon home my wife informed her friends if she dies in her sleep have her lungs checked out for Argon. I would never....


----------



## GreginND (Aug 13, 2013)

Ditto Mike about the CO2 dissolving. I would prefer argon.

And no reason not to force carbonate. If you can do it with beer, why not wine? Some may say the bubbles aren't the same as fermenting in the bottle, but I would guess you would never be able to tell the difference. Other than you'll have yeast in the bottle fermented wine!


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 13, 2013)

I have done two batches of wine I forced carbonated and they were awesome. It wasn't in bottles but in a corny keg with my beer cooler. Julie does the same thing.


----------



## GreginND (Aug 13, 2013)

Dan, do you think you bottle that and keep the bubbles by carbonating in the corny keg and then chilling it down before bottling?


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 13, 2013)

I have no idea, sorry. Funny thing I just sold my Kegerator with the Corny keg set up this afternoon.


----------



## chashoagie (Aug 14, 2013)

I was just planning on using the CO2 as a top-gas at room pressure on an opened bottle to keep oxidation down. Will it still absorb the CO2 without pressurization and will that affect the taste? Otherwise, I will use argon if its better.


----------



## GreginND (Aug 14, 2013)

Yes, there will be some CO2 dissolve at atmospheric pressure. I'm not sure if it will be enough to matter that much. Perhaps someone with more experience can give us a better answer. Personally I would use argon.


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 14, 2013)

Agree with Greg. It will absorb at room temp and pressure. Even distilled H20 will pick up CO2 from the air until it reaches an equilibrium.


----------



## Norske (Aug 14, 2013)

When we started our winery we consulted with the "experts" and the recommendation was to use argon. Was concerned at first due to the cost difference, but found that it really goes a long way, so cost is no longer a big issue. We use it for sparging our variable volumne tanks and bottles prior to filling.


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 14, 2013)

You could also use it on your tanks when adding chemicals to mix them in. Attach it to your bottom valve and let it bubble up to blend in.


----------



## TexasGrand (Dec 26, 2013)

I'm thinking argon is the best choice for topping off.
Coravin has tested the effects for 10 years on high quality finished wines.
http://www.coravin.com/
Thoughts?


----------

